# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  El 'bicho asesino' de palmeras llega a Extremadura

## F. Lázaro

http://www.hoy.es/20130826/local/bic...308261133.html

La Dirección General de Agricultura y Ganadería ha detectado en la localidad cacereña de Madrigal de la Vera la presencia, en palmeras Olivier, del picudo rojo, un insecto que daña a estos árboles. Se trata de un insecto que es actualmente uno de los más dañinos para las palmeras en el mundo, provocando por lo general la muerte de la planta.

La semana pasada se recibió un aviso de un particular que observó la presencia de este insecto cerca de unas palmeras centenarias de su propiedad, muy cerca de el límite con la provincia de Ávila

Tras la confirmación del foco y la comunicación del mismo al Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, la Consejería de Agricultura se encuentra trabajando en un Plan de Acción para impedir, dificultar y retrasar la expansión de la plaga.

Las medidas fitosanitarias que se establezcan "deben correr a cargo de los propietarios de las plantas afectadas", indica la Junta. Estas medidas formarán parte del Plan de Acción y "entre ellas se encuentran la obligación de someter a todas las palmeras a tratamientos con sustancias activas autorizadas, eliminar de forma apropiada los ejemplares de palmeras que no puedan ser recuperados, realizar podas sólo de hojas secas, prohibir la plantación de nuevos árboles y realizar trasplantes con palmeras procedentes de la zona demarcada sin una previa autorización".

Desde el Gobierno regional se indica que el Plan de Acción incluirá la creación de una zona demarcada de seguridad en la que se aplicarán medidas especiales de cuarentena. Comprenderá una zona infectada o área de vigilancia intensiva, de 1 kilómetro de radio alrededor del foco, en la que se inspeccionarán y censarán el 100% de las palmeras situadas dentro de ella. Y una zona tampón que se extiende 10 kilómetros desde el límite de la zona infectada.

Los técnicos de la Dirección General de Agricultura y Ganadería ya han iniciado los trabajos preparatorios para definir la zona demarcada y evaluar la incidencia del picudo en la misma.

----------


## perdiguera

No hay solución, por desgracia.

----------

